# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Ünlü Türk Hakanı Erke Han

## ceyda

Dünya, Kuşan hanlığının azametini I. yüzyılda öğrendi; ünlü hükümdar Kanişka, Türkleri meşhûr etti. Bereket versin ki, onun gerçek adı, bugüne kadar muhâfaza olunmuştur (sikkeler üzerinde Kanerka olarak yazılıdır).

Filozof, şâir, parlak bir komutan ve yönetici olan Han Erke, Türk kültürünü kimsenin yapamadığı kadar yükseltti. Onu, Şarkta zirveye çıkardı.
Onun huzûrunda, Türk sözünü, sesleri titreyerek telaffuz ediyorlardı. O kadar kutsal bir sözdü.

Han Erke, 78 yılında Kuşan hanlığı tahtına oturdu; onu 23 yıl yönetti. Bilge hanın en birinci silâhı, ne taş, ne ok, ne örme demir zırhtı; sâdece söz idi. Dünyânın en kudretli sözü: Tanrı. Kendisine ve bütün Türk dünyâsına zaferler kazandıran asıl oydu.

Han Erke, Şarka Tengri inancını hediye etti.

Törenleri ve duâları çok güzel bilmesi ve kendi öğretisi ona yardım etti. Onun dili, güzeli ve doğruyu seslendirirdi; saatlerce onu dinlerlerdi. Hükümdar, çok geniş bilgili bir kişiydi. Yabancılar-Türkler için değerli olan şeyin altın, dalkavukluk, diğer insanlar üzerinde hâkimiyet kurma olmadığını, Şarkın insanları hanın konuşmalarıyla, mâkul politikasıyla öğrendiler. Onlar için değerli olan hareketler ve asâlet idi. Hükümdar, milletin yüzü, zâtı idi. Ona inandılar. Demek oluyor ki, millete inandılar.

Han Erke, her kişiyi, kendisi ve akrabâları için, cenneti ve cehennemi bizzat kendi davranışlarıyla Dünyâda iken hazırladığına bilgece inandırdı. Kendi musîbetlerinden ve felâketlerinden kimseyi sorumlu tutamayacağını, o öğretti. Sâdece kendisini. Çünkü Tanrı, sen ne kadar hak ediyorsan o kadarını tam olarak veriyor.

İşte o, İlâhî Mahkeme; dünyâdaki en âdil mahkeme Olan şu: Sonsuz Mâvi Gökün altında sâdece sen, senin hareketlerin ve onları yargılayan Tanrı. Geriye kalan her şey o kadar da mühim değil. Yeni dinin ana-fikri son derece basitti: İyilik yap, dünyâ sana daha iyi olsun.

Bu saf hakîkati kavrayan insanlar, onu kabûl ettiler. Ki, başka hiçbir millette benzeri bilgelikler yoktu. Türklerin mânevî/rûhî kültürüne bu çekici geldi Her şey senin ellerinde. Sâdece bunu hatırla.

Türkler, meselâ, ruhların ebedîliğine, ölümden sonra kendilerinin tamâmen değişeceklerine inanmışlardı. Herkes, gelecek hayatta en koyu günahkârın bile bütün günahlarını affettirebileceğini öğrenmişti. Şimdiki hayatta ona şans ve ümit verilmişti. Tengriye olan bu inanç, insanların ruhları güçlendirdi; fedâkârlığa dâvet etti.

Han Erke, bıkıp usanmadan, Kurtuluşun davranışlarda olduğunu öğretti.

Türklerin Tengri adına yaptıkları âyin/tören, yabancıları hayretler içinde bırakmıştı. Bu, gerçekten azametli idi. Tam bir tören havasındaydı. Gök Tanrının adı çabuk unutulmadı. Törenin ayırdedici husûsiyetleri vakurluk ve düzenlilikti. Öyle ihtişamları, öyle şatafatları, pagan dünyâ bile bilmiyordu. Onlardan haberdar değillerdi.

Türkler, putperestlere başka bir gezegenden gelmiş yabancılar gibi gözüktüler. Onların her şeyi iyi ve saf idi; onun için, Altayı, Şarkta Cennet, Yeryüzü Cenneti, kendilerini ise, Âriler olarak isimlendirdiler Bu ad (Hindistandaki Şambxkala gibi) Türk milletinin ana-vatanının adı olarak binlerce yıldan fazla yaşadı; oradaki atlılar hakkında efsâneler düzdüler.

Kuşan şehirleri Han Erke döneminde, çanların melodik sesleri altında uyandılar: Din adamları, milleti sabah duâsına çağırdılar O heyecan verici dakîkalar hakkında, belki sâdece tahminde bulunulabilir.

Ne yazık ki, onlar hakkında çok az şey biliniyor. Bu çanlar tam nasıldı? Onları çalanlar nasıl görünüyorlardı? Şimdi kimse bilmiyor. Fakat çanlar var idiler (bu, kazılardan biliniyor). Hattâ, bizzat çan kelimesi, mümkündür ki, tam bu uzak yıllarda ortaya çıktı. O, eski Türk dilinde Göke çağrı mânâsına geliyordu. Kelimesi kelimesine: Göke duâ edin. Ve insanlar duâ ettiler.

Onlar, duâ tören-âyinlerini mâbetlerin etrâfında ulu Gök Tengrinin altında kutladılar Bir zamanlar Altayda, kutsal dağların etrâfında tıpkı böyle duâ ederlerdi. Mâbetleri, kalıntılardan anlaşıldığına göre, ufak yapmışlardı. Önceleri, bu mâbetler kutsal dağları hatırlatma vazîfesi gördüler; sonra mîmarlık nesnesi oldular.

Mâbetin iç hollerine girmek yasaktı. Sâdece din adamları, onlar da çok kısa bir süre için, girerlerdi. Fakat, onlar bile orada nefes alma hakkına sâhip değillerdi. Kutsal yerdi!

Diğer milletlerin âdetleri başka türlüydü. Orada inananlar mâbetlere giriyorlardı. Mümkündür ki, Türkler bu geleneği sonradan benimsediler (bunun veya diğer kültürlerin gelenekleri nasıl geliştiklerini, bâzılarının yerlerini niçin başkalarına bıraktıklarını bugünün ilmi fazla aydınlatamıyor.)

Duâdan önce semâvî buhur/günlük yakmak âdettendi. Buhuru taslar (buhurdan) içinde yakıyorlardı. Eski bir Altay efsânesine göre, pis/kötü güçler, tütsü kokusuna dayanamıyorlardı. (Tören/âyin, eski Türk dilinde savuşturmak/vazgeçirmek, ürkütüp kaçırmak mânâsına gelen kadıt kelimesiyle adlandırılıyordu.)

Tanrıya, alçak bir sesle şarkılar söyleyerek duâ edilirdi. Koro, Gök Tanrıyı ululayan ilâhî melodileri belîğ bir şekilde terennüm ederdi. Bu şarkı-duâlar ırmaz olarak isimlendirildi. (Kelimesi kelimesine bizim şarkılarımız.)Her yerde Türklerin mânevî/rûhî kültüründe Tengrinin eşkenar (dört kolu aynı uzunlukta) haçı vardı. Ona Şarkta vadjra dediler

Han Erke, inançların yayılmaları için güç kullanmaktan kaçınmadı. Şark kavimlerinin anılarında kalan hâdiseler Büyük hâdiseler. Tengri-nin haçları, o zamânın Kuşan hanlığı döneminin Türk şehirlerinin ve mâbetlerinin yıkıntıları, arkeologların gözlerinden kaçmadı, bunlar biliniyor.

O sırada Tengriye inanmayan insanların ruhlarını kaplayan inanılmaz kargaşa hakkında sâdece tahmin yürütmek mümkündür. Onlar, haddinden fazla baskılar altında olduklarından şaşırdılar. Kendi zaaflarına mağlûp olarak, ıstırap çektiler.

Tabiî, ülkedeki demirin, mükemmel bir ordunun ve refahın -Tanrı için yapılan törenler gibi tam olmasa da-, Türk kültürünün mümtaz yüceliğine inandırdığını unutmamak gerekir. İşte Altayın, sonra da Kuşan hanlığının, Şarkın mânevî/rûhî merkezi oluşunun sebebi. Türklere, onların ana-vatanına, cennete gelir gibi geldiler (Söz açılmışken, çok eski zamanlara âit coğrafya haritalarında, Altayın gerçekten Yeryüzü Cenneti olarak isimlendirildiği biliniyordu.) Buraya diğer kavimlerin elçileri geldiler; onların kültürünü öğrendiler. Kuşan hanlığındaki yabancılar için Kandahar sanat mektebi ve mânevî/rûhî eğitim merkezleri açtılar. Anlaşılan, bu merkezlerin benzerleri Altayda da vardı.

Altayda, zamânında Mûsânın arkasından buraya gelen Yahûdî Yeşua tahsil görmüştü. Bu konudan Kurânda dolaylı olarak söz ediliyor. Bu Yeşua, sonra Roma İmparatorluğuna, Gök Tanrının atlıları ile ilgili haber götürdü. Onun sözü, Hristiyanların en birinci kitâbı olan Apokalipsiste yazılıdır. Bundan dolayı, onu İsus Hristo (Îsâ) olarak adlandırdılar Veya, Tanrının Yakını, yâni Tanrıyı gören kişi!

 Kuşan hanlığının hükümdarlarının sık gelen ve istenen misâfirleri, Hindistanın ve Tibetin din adamları oldular. Olmamaları da mümkün değildi; çünki Han Erke, Keşmiri kutsal şehre, hac mahalline dönüştürmüştü..

Altaylı hacıların Keşmirde kendi mâbetleri vardı; orada Türk dili hiç susmadı. Anlaşılan, bu, hâlâ meşhûr olan Altın Tapınak idi.

Han Erke, gücünü ve zamânını hayırlı işlere verdi; bu, bütün Türk dünyâsına cömertçe ürünler getirdi. Budanın taraftarları IV. Konsüllerini Keşmirde topladılar. Buraya Şarkın çok meşhur Budistleri toplandı. Onlar, Tengri adını ve onun öğretisini burada tanıdılar, ki bu öğretiler, Budizmin yeni muhtevâsını (mahayana) doldurdular.

Yeni tören/âyinlerin metni, bakır levhalar üzerine yazıldı; bunlar çok geçmeden, Çinde, Tibette, Moğolistanda Budizmin kutsal metinleri oldular (ve hâlâ duruyorlar) Bu levhalarla, daha doğrusu, IV. Konsülle, Budizm dîninin, daha sonra lamaizm adını alan yeni bir kolu doğdu.

----------

